# Whats the going rate, Midwest $



## crsnowlover (Jan 4, 2010)

I do snow removal with a decent snow blower and finish with shovel, mostly sidewalks,driveways and small parking lots and store fronts. Charging 30.00 Hr is this in the ballpark, first year. Thanks!


----------



## NW Snow Removal (Oct 12, 2007)

ww crew 30/hr is average, but if you are doing small lots then 60/hour is more than reasonable!!


----------



## JMR (Feb 24, 2003)

First of all I would try to avoid bidding a job by the hour. We only do 7 residential driveways. We get $30 - 40 for most of driveways on a 1-5" snow. Our largest driveway is $80. All of our residentials are very close together, so drive time is minimal. My blower crew (2 guys w/blowers) including unloading and loading usually knock them out in about 10- 15 minutes. Prices go up as the amount of snow increases. So, simple math says we are charging $70+ per man hour for our blower/shovel crew. We really try to avoid residentail drives. We turn down plenty of them. My blower crew ran 11 hours today with 4" of snow, I think that was plenty work for them. Now the plow trucks are another story.


----------



## crsnowlover (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks for the info, new to site and snow removal. JMR what kind of blowers do you use? Thanks for the repleys can use all the help I can get.


----------



## Flawless (Aug 5, 2009)

I try not to do drives, only to my summer customers. But we charge $50-$60 per drive
Driveway and walks with salt and Cal. Small lots min. $100 per push Walks $35 an hour with 1 hour min. I do have a customer that owns 5 business on the same street. All small lots so i knock the push price down. All these price's are 2-4 inch then increase in the next bracket 4.1 - 6 inch


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

I would price according to the drive and not by time.


----------



## jvm81 (Jan 4, 2005)

go by drive - hourly is not cutting it on a driveway.


----------



## naturalgreen (Dec 6, 2008)

shovelling is min 30 an hour here if you are working for a sht company. if there is equip u need to increase price because of speed and overhead. u need to try and make more than that though. should not take you an hour to do a drive and i never charge less than 30 for a drive. the customers dont see it by the hour.


----------



## JMR (Feb 24, 2003)

crsnowlover;941626 said:


> Thanks for the info, new to site and snow removal. JMR what kind of blowers do you use? Thanks for the repleys can use all the help I can get.


Mostly Toro's


----------



## JayD2 (Sep 3, 2009)

hydro_37;942849 said:


> I would price according to the drive and not by time.


I agree.....but what would you charge for drives that are like 2 1/2 car wide by 2 car deep?

....and I'm talking about using a blower, and do all you guys really have so many prices per how many inches? I could see charging maybe from up to 12" would be one price or something and go up after that by what every 4", 8" and so on.


----------



## redskinsfan34 (Jan 14, 2010)

I usually go case by case. Depending on what equipment you're using, figure out an hourly rate in your head. I would never tell a customer I'm hourly or some a$$ would be out there with a stop watch timing you!


----------

